# It's moody's birthday



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

At least that's what Ingelou told me. If we yell Happy Birthday loud enough, he might be able to hear us. The nursing home's windows will vibrate and pass through the message.

At 1500 GMT, 13 Jan 15 -

Ready? 3 -2- 1- HAPPY BIRTHDAY TONY.

:tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, it was on 13th January last year, so unless it's a movable feast...

I expect his family will be with him today, but I'll try and phone him later this week.
In the meantime - 
*Happy Birthday, moody, and very best wishes!*
:tiphat: :tiphat: :tiphat:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

A _Happy Birthday / God Fødselsdag_ here from Copenhagen too!


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Happy birthday Moody!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Have a good one!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*"HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MOODSTER!"*


----------



## Clayton (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh codswallop! I'm always late.

Happy Birthday Moody!

Please come back soon!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

..many happy returns on the day, TC is a lesser place for every day You are away!

/ptr


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Happy birthday moody indeed!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Happy birthday, Moody - and may your harrumphs resound for many more.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Moody form yet another who misses your input.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

You're missed, moody--come back soon.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

moody was active before I joined, but I've heard a lot of good things about the guy, so happy birthday!! ;-)


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOODY!!






You are missed...hurry back...


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> moody was active before I joined, but I've heard a lot of good things about the guy, so happy birthday!! ;-)


One of the women I associated with back in the day kept a personality classification she called 'givers and takers'. She put herself in the taker column, but that is neither here nor there. Our moody entity was a giver; cranky, opinionated/knowledgeable, and a giver. Many friends, 'official' and otherwise, and a fair number of enemies too; standard layout for cranky, opinionated folks.

I miss him - and I'm pretty sure he ain't coming back. That's the way life works, folks, heading West _and_ going South.


----------

